# Compatible invertebrates



## Mnbettafan (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm thinking of adding something to my six gallon like a snail or something. Apple snails are illegal in Minnesota but I was wondering if like shrimp or mystery snails are okay


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

All shrimp and snails should be safe for your betta, it's just a matter if your betta will try to eat them. I've never had a betta go after my nerite snails, but I have seen a boy go after baby pond snails. Shrimp are absolutely awesome but also very delicious, make sure your tank has lots of shrimp-access-only hiding spots and they should do okay. (Lush moss is the baby shrimp's friend.)


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

To add tank mates you'll want a tank that has been fully cycled for a few months. Nerite snails are a great betta tank mate as they stay mostly in their shells and lack the showy (and tasty) long eye stalks of mystery snails. They are voracious and need a good coating of biofilm and algae to feed on, both of which will be available in mature tanks.

If you're thinking about shrimp at all, I'd suggest only getting them if you're tank is planted. Plants shed material that shrimp eat, and provide hiding spots to break up any aggression from curious bettas. I went with amano shrimp and found their size and speed, as well as plenty of hiding spots broke up the tension for the first week after I put them in my 6.5 gallon tank. A month later my fish completely ignores them.

Edit to add: You live in Minneapolis! Did you know you live next to one of the best betta shops? There's a store called the MN betta shop. If you haven't heard of it yet, you'll be very happy if you visit. I used to live in Minneapolis then moved, and heard about the store on this site. They have beautiful imported fish at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Mnbettafan (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you for the input. I don't have a planted tank so I probably won't get shrimp now. I have actually heard of MN betta shop but I haven't been yet because it is pretty far from where I live


----------



## sailbond (May 18, 2015)

A mystery snail could be a good option as long as you are on top of tank maintainence. They poop a lot so you need to be sure you stay on top of water changes and vacuuming. 

I have one in my 5.5 gallon with a betta and they get along well. For the first couple days my betta was nippy with the snail but it's been 3 months now and my fish completely ignores it. The snail is very active with it's long antennas out all the time and my betta just swims on by. 

Make sure you have enough plants and cover as well as an established tank before you add a snail though. My tank was cycled for almost 4 months and heavily planted with silk plants and a couple terra cotta hideaways before I added the snail.


----------

